# Brentwood Drag Stripper on fepay.



## biker (Jun 15, 2021)

Looks cheap enough starting at .99$
But local pickup only 
Is the chain guard signed by Barris?


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 15, 2021)

Here's the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/393394281810?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm actually kinda digg'n this one. A somewhat funky frame design but it has a lot going for it except the missing pedals. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm on it...Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> I'm on it...Thanks!



If I win it will you pick it up for me?


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder why the left side Drag Stripper decal is upside down?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2021)

Pics to archive.....


----------



## biker (Jun 16, 2021)

I would be a little careful with this. Guy is new to fepay. The bike sold for .99$ few days prior. I asked him why he reposted it and he said he is not selling his bike for that amount.. Good luck with the buy.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 16, 2021)

Either this is the same bike, or it was a common error to place the sticker upside down








						1970 Iverson Drag Stripper 07 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1970 Iverson Drag Stripper 07



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 16, 2021)

I no longer own this bike but I did own it 16 years ago. I built this bike up. A lot of the stuff I added is no longer on the bike . I also had George Barris sign the guard . This bike has had several owners since I sold it. At one point the asking price was $10K (not me) someone was dreaming IMO .The photo was taken before I had the guard signed and put on the white seat.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks alot Tanksalot. So the sticker was upside down since you had it? I notice losts of the "goodies" are gone off it.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 16, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Thanks alot Tanksalot. So the sticker was upside down since you had it? I notice losts of the "goodies" are gone off it.



Yes the sticker was always up side down since new . I bought decals to correct it but I never did . The Brentwood Dragstripper decals are a smaller font than Iverson Badged Dragstripper decals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Don't know if this guy is a moron or what. Has it listed twice and in the second listing says $10500 but there is no reserve? So my guess is he is not going to sell it to the high bidder. V/r Shawn

https://www.ebay.com/itm/393401867007?campid=5335809022
https://www.ebay.com/itm/393394281810?campid=5335809022


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Don't know if this guy is a moron or what. Has it listed twice and in the second listing says $10500 but there is no reserve? So my guess is he is not going to sell it to the high bidder. V/r Shawn
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/393401867007?campid=5335809022
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/393394281810?campid=5335809022




First listing looks like it was ended by the seller and all bids cancelled. My bet is the same thing happens again when it doesn't reach $10,500.
I can't understand why people run no reserve auctions if they are not prepared to accept the winning bid. Or why ebay allows it.
If as a buyer, a winning bid is considered a binding legal contract to purchase the item, then by all means the same should be true for sellers who sell with no reserve, and are butthurt that the item didn't realize the price they hoped it would.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 20, 2021)

I was the high bidder and I reported him to FleaBay.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 20, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> I was the high bidder and I reported him to FleaBay.



Respectfully, what’s it worth , more or less
Not that I was interested, just for reference


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 20, 2021)

Dang!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 20, 2021)

It doesn’t matter what it is worth.  It wrong.


----------



## biker (Jun 20, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> It doesn’t matter what it is worth.  It wrong.



I agree, an eBay seller should'nt be allowed to cancel a bid or auction just because the final price is too low. They should be kicked off the site.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Right now I’m the high bidder on the second auction. I did it because I think if he cancels an auction with bids he still has to pay a fee. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Jun 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Right now I’m the high bidder on the second auction. I did it because I think if he cancels an auction with bids he still has to pay a fee. V/r Shawn



He won't pay, he has zero items sold. I hope the bike isn't hot.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

biker said:


> He won't pay, he has zero items sold. I hope the bike isn't hot.



Your bank account is now linked if you're a seller so eBay will get their money from him. I doubt the bike is hot based on the previous posts I just think the seller is clueless. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Jun 23, 2021)

Over $500 now but will it make it to $10,500. I don't know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2021)

I had the $500 bid just to make sure he pays some fees. I doubt seriously the bike gets past a couple grand. The question is whether or not he will honor the high bid? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Well it made it to $700. The bike has been paid for so let's see if he follows through with the sale. Anyone around L.A. that can do a pick-up and ship? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## biker (Jun 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Well it made it to $700. The bike has been paid for so let's see if he follows through with the sale. Anyone around L.A. that can do a pick-up and ship? Thanks, Shawn



Now that's a bargain!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Well much as I expected the seller is a worthless POS. Ebay is in the process of issuing a refund and I left negative feedback so we'll see if it pops back up again. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Jul 1, 2021)

I was right.


----------



## biker (Jul 1, 2021)

.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2021)

Negative one feedback now.  "Surprised" nobody volunteered to pickup and ship.  Might not have been the door anyone would have wanted to knock on


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jul 1, 2021)

Ebay never answered my complaint...that site is going downhill fast.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Ebay never answered my complaint...that site is going downhill fast.



They will NEVER respond to an individual issue.  If it is something that affects the system they might review and might make changes in general.  
Might means probably never happens


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Yep unless its something that affects _their_ bottom line they could give a rats azz. The only satisfaction here is the seller is still going to get dinged for about $70 in sellers fees. Since you have to have a linked account they'll just take their money straight out of his account.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jul 1, 2021)

Agreed as he stuffed me on the first auction.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2021)

Not quite sure how that works.  Guy is a new seller with no feedback.  Sorry.  He does now!  With E-bay managing payments they require an bank amount with minimum balance of money to sell.  In this case buyer is fortunate to get his money back.  If the seller said the item was lost or damaged and can't ship maybe he doesn't lose any fees.  Then he "finds" or "fixes" the item and relists!


----------



## biker (Jul 2, 2021)

Just makin fun Shawn.


----------



## biker (Jul 2, 2021)

biker said:


> Just makin fun Shawn.



He'll probably reregister under a new name/account to get rid of the bad reputation he has now. Its the color of the toes.


----------

